# My girls Cali & Zoey



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

Cali is the Buckskin , American staffordshire . Zoey the black and white,APBT.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Very pretty girls!!!


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Very cute  were did you buy there collars from ?


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

Mila mommy x10 said:


> Very cute  were did you buy there collars from ?


I got them from amazon,pretty cheap-50 bucks for both and a matching leash too. I got pink and animal print and a solid pink one to make my GF happy about the spikes. I got the spikes,she gets the girly colors,lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww they're so cute. I love those collars


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Awww they're so cute. I love those collars


I got a good deal on amazon for them-think I'm going to order the identical harnesses for them too-they run a little big though

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

Both lovely girls ... but Zoey and her blue eye :love2:


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks,zoey is something else!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

